# EnerG2 boasts of battery breakthrough



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

No more info in this article. Just quoting the same vague press release as the other article.


----------



## liveforphysics (Jan 16, 2014)

Fingers crossed that its real (dozens have made similar claims). Unfortunately though, a 5x cycle improvement over an Si anode is still going to be a 3 digit number. Still though, I love any steps in the right direction for batteries.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Other discussion about the same press release for reference:

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...-lithium-battery-maker-claims-next-92816.html


----------

